# Email mit Wago 750-841 versenden



## wiede (18 März 2009)

Hallo,

ich wollte interessehalber mal versuchen ein Email mit einem Wago 750-841 zu verschicken, was laut der PDF-Anleitung von Wago auch sehr einfach ist.

Also habe ich das Projekt so erstellt, wie es von Wago beschrieben wurde, nur mit meinen Mailadressen und Anbieter. Das hatte dann nicht funktioniert, also habe ich ein Konto bei web.de erstellt um dieselben Voraussetzungen wie im Beispielprojekt zu haben. Leider erfolglos!

Das Problem ist nun, dass wenn ich versuche den POP3-Server anzuwählen, gibt der POP3-client-Baustein den Errorcode 1 zurück. Das bedeutet laut Anleitung: "ethernet connection to the pop3 server not available".

Ich kann den Controller aber pingen, kann ihn online beobachten, ... 
Außerdem habe ich am Controller die IP des Routers als Gateway angegeben.

Da ich in Netzwerksachen etwas unbeholfen bin, habe ich mir den WIRESHARK heruntergeladen um nachzuschauen, ob überhaupt was passiert. Dort kann ich zwar die Kommunikation zwischen Codesys und dem Controller beobachten, wenn ich den Emailversand starte passiert gar nix! Somit denke ich, dass es noch irgendwo am Controller liegt, weiß es aber nicht sicher!

Wäre nett, wenn mir jemand einen Tipp oder Denkanstoß geben könnte.


Danke

Daniel


----------



## lorenz2512 (19 März 2009)

hallo,
vielleicht hilft dir das: ein abzug vom parameterbaustein fürs versenden, habe das damals auch über web.de gemacht. nur das passwort zum email- acount habe ich entfernt.


----------



## wiede (19 März 2009)

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe,

ich hatte es mit der mail_01 Bibliothek versucht, die kann man vermutlich aber nur zusammen mit dem 842er verwenden.
Jetzt habe ich die Bibliothek verwendet, die du auch verwendet hast und funktioniert auf Anhieb. Ist eigentlich auch nirgends geschrieben gewesen, dass ich die mail_01 am 841er verwenden kann!

Mir scheint es, dass web.de, mal wenigstens als Freemailer, nur eine bestimmte Anzahl an logins pro Stunde erlaubt, oder es muss zwischen jedem login eine bestimmte Pause kommen. Als ich ein Bischen herumgespielt habe, hat es mit der web.de-Adresse nur hin und wieder funktioniert.


----------



## lorenz2512 (19 März 2009)

hallo,
na prima das es geklappt hat, mit web.de hast du leider recht, nach 3-5 mails war bei mir auch pause, aber um eine alarmmail rauszuschicken reicht es.


----------



## bonatus (19 März 2009)

Hallo,

bei web.de kann man nur alle 10 oder 15 Minuten die Mails abrufen/senden.

gruß bonatus


----------



## Speedtriple (31 März 2009)

*Wago Email*

Hallo zusammen,

Wichtig ist auch immer das der DNS eingetragen wird.


Dieser wird erst nach einen reboot übernommen. Wird auch sehr oft vergessen.

Gruß


----------



## kintaro (29 September 2009)

Speedtriple schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Wichtig ist auch immer das der DNS eingetragen wird.
> 
> ...



HI,

ich komme auch nicht weiter mit der Einstellung.
Ich denke es liegt bei mit am DNS Eintrag. 
Wo wird der DNS denn eingetragen? 
In der Web Oberfläche und DNS Server 1? 

Bei mir kommt immer der Fehler -29183

Gruß Kintaro


----------



## Cerberus (29 September 2009)

Der Fehler -29183 entspricht 8E01hex. Laut der Beschreibung im Anhang bedeutet das einen Timeout-Fehler.



> MAIL_TIMEOUT_ERROR := 16#8E01,​(* Watchdog time elapsed, see sStatus for additional information *)


 
Was sagt der Ausgang sStatus??


----------



## kintaro (29 September 2009)

Hi Cerberus,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort. 

Am Ausgang sStatus kommt 'TIMEOUT: Try to connect with POP3 server'

DU hast recht das muss dann mit dem Time Out zusammenhängen.

Ich bin mir bei ein paar Einstellungen nicht sicher was rein geschrieben werden muss bez. wo ich die Infos her bekomme, um diese dann eintragen zu können. 

1. sSmtpServer
2. wSmtpPort
3. iAttachmentLength 

Wenn ich den Baustein verstehe kann gewählt werden Zwischen Smtp oder Pop3? In meinem Fall will ich ebenfalls die Mail an einen web.de Account schicken.

Sind sonst noch im Web-Profil der Wago, Ports oder ähnliches freizuschalten? ich habe nirgends wo gesehen wo man den DNS Eintrag vornehmen kann.

Gruß 

Kintaro


----------



## kintaro (4 Oktober 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

hab alles Probiert aber kommen nicht weiter. Es kommt entwerder der Fehler -29183 ,'TIMEOUT: Try to connect with POP3 server' 
oder 

Fehler -29181, 'DNS-Request failed, could not retrieve POP3 servers IP address'

Ein pingen auf die Adresse 217.72.192.157 geht aber nicht auf 217.72.192.134. Bei direktem eingeben von pop3.web.de funktioniert aber der Ping. 

Es muss mit diesem DNS Eintrag zusammenhängen aber ich weiß nicht wo ich diesen Eintragen muss (im DSL Router oder an der Wago selbst).

Kann es sein, das man nicht von Freemailer zu Freemailer schicken kann? Muss ich da eventuell meine Email Adresse von meinem Provider eintragen?

ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. 

Gruß 
Kintaro


----------



## kintaro (6 Oktober 2009)

*Jetzt gehts Endlich*

Juhu  

es hat geklappt. Habs selbst hin bekommen. Der DNS Eintrag am DSL Router muss in der Wago Konfig eingetragen werden. Bei mir klappt der Eintrag mit der IP Adresse für den POP3 nicht. Ich habe zudem stattdessen pop3.web.de anstatt der Adresse 217..... eingegeben. 

LG

Kintaro


----------



## Markusd (28 September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

bin noch ziemlich neu hier im Forum.

Habe die WAGO_LIBMAIL02 getestet, kann aber nicht übersetzen.

Mit dem Beispielprojekten ist anscheinend ein Fehler.

Kann das mal wer testen, ob ihr es übersetzen könnt?

mfg


----------



## Markusd (28 September 2012)

ÜBersetzen klappt jetzt,

habe aber noch das Problem wie kintaro beschrieben hat.

Wo hast du da den DNS eingetrage. Welche Konfig?


----------



## Oberchefe (29 September 2012)

Im Web-Based Management unter TCP/IP.


----------



## Andy_Scheck (30 Oktober 2012)

falls hier jemand noch ähnliche probleme hat: die einstellungen der freemailer gibts hier..
http://www.patshaping.de/hilfen_ta/pop3_smtp.htm

versand ist immer smtp, hat mit pop3 nichts zu tun, pop3 ist mailabruf.
arbeite gerade mit ner 750-882; freemail dürfte kein problem sein, bei mir klemmt momentan die exchange geschichte; authentifizierungsmode; bzw. no supported authentication type found (16#8E01)
Wer hat bereits erfolgreich an exchange gesendet?

grüße


----------

